# schwinn le tour



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

hey guys... Ive been riding for a while now but still not sure what to get.. i just got some wheels and want to know what kind of crank to get... and if need to get a bottom bracket also... and suggestions as to what i should get... its a older Schwinn Le tour.


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

any one....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What's wrong with the cranks on the bike now? The BB is standard english threaded so if you decide to change cranks, it will be an easy switch...


----------



## Colin Y (Jul 1, 2008)

I assume you got flip-flop hubs.

I just bought a fixie wheelset and a sugino XD crankset. Seeing as this was my first fixie, I went with cheap components and the XD was the cheapest SS/FG crankset I could find (about $70) You will probably need a new bottom bracket as well to get the right chainline.


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with the bike now... well wait i think there is.. the crank or bottom bracket make a clunking noise when riding... what size and or parts would i need to do the conversion... ive been looking on ebay but there is so many options...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fittyfocent said:


> there is nothing wrong with the bike now... well wait i think there is.. the crank or bottom bracket make a clunking noise when riding... what size and or parts would i need to do the conversion... ive been looking on ebay but there is so many options...




how old is that le tour? pics?


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

this is the closest pic i can find.. my bike looks almost the same except fot its blue and


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Fittyfocent said:


> there is nothing wrong with the bike now... well wait i think there is.. the crank or bottom bracket make a clunking noise when riding... what size and or parts would i need to do the conversion... ive been looking on ebay but there is so many options...


Slow down before buying parts. I'm thinking that first you need to find out what the clunking is. Pull the crankarms off and see if that is where the looseness/clunking is coming from. Then remove the bottom bracket and regrease it and then reinstall it to see if that cures the clunking.

The headbadge on the bike should have four small numbers stamped into it, two of those will tell you the year of the bike. You can google up several pages on how to figure out how old your LeTour is.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

meh...if it's blue...I'd just junk it.....
Seriously it looks like the Japanese made frame to me. A buddy has that yellow one IDENTICAL.....I want it in the worst way, I would tear the bb apart and clean and re-pack it, should be good to go. unless it has been neglected for too long. I really like that frame so..... I'd stick some money into it if necessary.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

hmmmmm looking again, given the shifters........do you know what year it is??? I am curious, may not be the Japanese frame, no that it matters that much


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

the numbers are 1428 and it says japan


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

ok.....it is a japanese frame.....hide it from Dave..... (I think Panasonic may have made them)


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

is that a good thing or a bad thing......


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

The 1428 would indicate it is either a 1978 or 1988. The serial number should give you more details, here's one site with s/n info:
https://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx

I believe the Japan Schwinns are a little higher on the heirarchy than the Taiwan Schwinns.

My '89 LeTour has the shifters on the downtube.
Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

found this on the rear non drive side drop out... E825362


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'm betting 78 because of the shifters. In my opinion the Japanese frames are desirable...


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

ok so back to the original question... what's the best option for making it into a fixie.. as far as the crank... i got new wheels so that's not a problem they have a flip flop hub with 17t cog... so what should i do about the crank.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

what size chain-rings do you have? 50/40? I would pull the rings, get a set of short bolts and throw the ring of choice (the smaller of the 2) on the bike side of the spider (inside)

a flip flop wheel will give you a pretty good chainline I would think, I "fixed my 1984 Trek with no problems. You will most likely need a 1/2 link for the chain too, as for rear cogs....depends on what ratio you are shooting for, got hills?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

sorry just re-read last post....40/17 would be ok...I have a 48/18 on one and a 45/19 on another


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

How much do you want to spend? 

Search eBay for "single speed" , "track", or "fixed gear" cranksets... or you can use a double crank and only run one ring...

You can go cheap and use an old double crank and BB get get away with spending $30-$50..or you can go expensive and get a track specific crank/BB and spend hundreds...


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

just counted the chain rings and it was 52/39


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you know the 39/17 won't be too bad. You using a 27 inch wheel or 700?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*gear choices*

the classic all-around fixed gear choice is 70 inches. With 700/23 wheels, 39/17 would get you a little lower than that -- 60 inches -- while 52x17 would be a little tall -- 80 inches. One of those might be fine for you, depending on your terrain and pedaling style. So try one, and if it seems wrong, try the other. It's easy enough to swap rings. If neither works, get a new cog -- a 15 with the 39 would get you about 68 inches, a 14 about 73.


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

ok guys.. well i did it super ghetto style... i just striped all the derail er stuff off and back brake and cut the chain and put it from the 39 ring to the 17 also rebuilt the bb. went for a ride ... it was nice no to hard but i think i might need a little bigger chain ring... would a little bigger chain ring give me more speed with out having to peddle super fast.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

good way to see if you like it....you have any hills?....bigger ring is good on flats or a descent....not so much on a climb


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah i got some hills.. nothing way killer but there are a few... i need to ask my buddys what they have and maybe try them out....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

why ask them...ride em yourself and see...you aren't them...


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

no yeah i ment ask them what size there chain rings and cogs are.. see witch ones i like the best... i plann on riding them


----------



## NoObTecH (Oct 3, 2008)

*hi*

Hello,

I am looking at the same bike to buy. 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/860506530.html
I will be riding it on the road with hills. How much should I offer for this same bike? Also, the seller doesn't describe the size of this bike. I live a little far from the seller. Is it worth it to come and check out the bike? I am 5'6 130lbs. 

thank you


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'd give him the 125 if it is in nice shape

edit...and it fits


----------



## Fittyfocent (Aug 15, 2008)

hey whats up .. sorry if im a little late but working 16 hr with a 4 hour break in between sucks.... but um.. yeah back to the question... i got it for 75 off of craigs list. like 4 miles from my house.. i could have talked him down im sure of it but for some reason i didn't try cause they where nice people..... its a nice bike and if its fully intact and working then i say its worth it... im a big dude.. im about 5"10 and about 300lbs. and it has not broke yet.. but its one hell of a work out....


----------

